# How many pairs of gloves do you own?



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I only have one pair of Burton Gore-tex whatever gloves. I used to have a pair of Grenade something-somethings that I really liked but I lost after the first day. They were thinner than the Gore-tex ones but a lot more comfortable.

Do you guys have a thinner pair you use on warm days, or just one pair for everything?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

2. burton mitts for cold weather and dakine vipers for warmer days.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

get a new pair every year. usually burton. always wear them out touching the snow.


----------



## CoffeeNhugz (May 26, 2008)

*one pair*

I only have one pair...their not even mine lol. They are about ten years old, least they still keep my hands warm.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

One pair. There are mittens made by REI. I had a pair of Burton's but they were not warm at all.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have several pairs of gloves. A really warm pair, a warm pair, and spring gloves. Some of them I have a few of each. I generally go through 1-2 pairs of gloves a season. Hiking, skinning, draggin' your hand, and latching out to trees to hang tight turns wears out gloves surprisingly fast. Overall I am not very impressed with Dakine. Their gloves fall apart faster than any I have used. I have a pair of Rome leather gloves for spring riding, and they have held up for over two seasons now. I don't use them as frequently as other pairs as it has to be warm out. They have done a lot of approaches for me though. I suspect they will go down this coming season. I've had good luck with REI gloves, Pow gloves, and recently bought a pair of Hestra Gortex gloves. Hestra had a warehouse sale this spring so I got them for cheap. I know in the ski world they have a great rep, so I am looking forward to abusing them. I also have a pair of Loki mitts that I have just used a few times. I rarely get cold enough as to where I think mittens are better, and I just hate the clunky feel of them.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

i have a pair of burton gore-tex gloves that i bought off of wm.com at the end of the season. havent even used them yet.

i bought them to replace a pair of ride gloves that ive had for like 6 years. theyre completely beaten up; holes, rips, tears, and completely not waterproof anymore. but damn they still look so hot, id buy another pair if i could find it


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i have just one pair.... by drop.

they came with gore-tex liners and when things get warm, you just take the liners out.

i have one other pair of gloves tho, that i farking love and would wear at home (until they started stinking). if only i could snowboard with them too......


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

i have one pair of burtons that froze on my hands and i couldnt get them off. probably time for a new pair


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

2 pairs. One for instructing, the other for just riding. The Dakines have the removeable liner which I use for spring riding/ general driving.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

1 pair, can't remember the brand, but they have a removable liner for the spring time.

and following paolo's lead... i have a baseball glove by mizuno that i really like. and i have some green and white work gloves for when i have to go down into the oil cellar at work...


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Hmm removable inner liner sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I wear one pair religiously until they are un-useable, then I go on a mad dash to find a new pair ready for riding the next day, meaning you never have a pair that you really really want.

You know you've done well when people in the gondola mistake the smell of your gloves to someones feet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Unfortunately I only own half of a pair of gloves...
Yes, thats 1 glove


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

I've got about 5 pairs of grenade gloves I like em some are thicker than others and some have the removable inside which is nice. my old dakine gloves were just too bulky didn't like the feel but they did keep me warm lol.


----------

